# The Whole Truth



## notmeanymore (Oct 28, 2010)

The Whole Truth from ABC is a legal drama that shows both sides of the trial. The prosecution and the defense. I'm a bit biased toward the defense, though, even when I know the defendant is guilty. To me, this is as good as a Phoenix Wright TV show. Rob Morrow and Maura Tierney are excellent actors and great with each other, making the show flourish.

Now why is it failing? Why is it cancelled? Just give this show a watch on Hulu, especially if you're a fan of the Ace Attorney series. Maybe we can change ABC's mind.

Anyone else watching this?


----------



## kevan (Oct 28, 2010)

And nothing but the truth....


----------



## craplame (Oct 29, 2010)

I watched it before and I loved it! I guess, not a lot of people watch it because they're busy on a Thursday at ten. Can't believe they canceled it though. :-/


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 29, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> I watched it before and I loved it! I guess, not a lot of people watch it because they're busy on a Thursday at ten. Can't believe they canceled it though. :-/



Which is why the Nielsen system is so useless, now that networks are putting their shows on Hulu for everyone to watch whenever.

I'll loyally watch every Wednesday until the end though. Maybe something will change.


----------



## craplame (Oct 29, 2010)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> craplame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It airs on Wednesday? My fault. I'm still a little sleepy. Some person on IMBD said that ABC knew that the show was going to be canceled. I'll watch the first episode on Hulu.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've heard about this show.
Never bothered to watch it, though. I guess I'll watch one episode. 
"Somewhere in between lies the truth"


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 30, 2010)

It's a great show, just no one is really bothered to watch it. We made Phoenix Wright popular. I'm sure we can do the same for The Whole Truth.


----------

